# What to order in advance of London trip



## 3kids4me

I plan to order my tube tickets from the visitbritaindirect website (unless someone knows of a different/better way?).  Just wondering if anyone can think of anything else to order in advance that saves money...like certain attraction tickets?  



Thanks!!

Sharon


----------



## nonutrix

3kids4me said:


> I plan to order my tube tickets from the visitbritaindirect website (unless someone knows of a different/better way?).  Just wondering if anyone can think of anything else to order in advance that saves money...like certain attraction tickets?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sharon



Do you want to try the London Eye?  You can get 10% off and reserve your time and date in advance, thus avoiding lines.  You might look at the London Pass.  If you will visit most of the places, calculate if you will save money with this pass.  Other than saving money on individual tickets, the big advantage is that it allows you to skip the lines at places like the Tower of London.  This might not seem like much from this vantage point, but when you are there you will see it is a big advantage.  My husband is always sour on buying advance passes...then, when we get to the site and he sees the long lines he says, "They're worth every penny"!

nonutrix


----------



## scotlass

If you do purchase tickets ahead, make sure it's for events not affected by the weather.  If it's foggy, the London Eye may be a bust and then you are stuck with that time and place. We are going next Friday night, arriving very early on Saturday morning.  We thought about getting tickets for the theatre for Saturday afternoon.  However, we did this once before, and our flight was delayed for 8 hours and we missed the performance.  Fortunately, we purchased cancellation insurance for the tickets and were reimbursed.  So, take into account the weather and other circumstances before you purchase.


----------



## Hoc

3kids4me said:


> I plan to order my tube tickets from the visitbritaindirect website (unless someone knows of a different/better way?).



The Oyster Card is the best way to use the London Tubes.  It charges a discounted fare per ride, and if your rides for the day exceed the cost of a day pass, it will charge only the cost of the day pass.


----------



## 3kids4me

Hoc,

When I called the folks at the website, they told me the paper ticket was cheaper if you are going seven days in a row.  If you are not going consecutive days, then the Oyster Card is better.

Were they correct?

Sharon


----------



## rschallig

*London Airport-Hotel transfer*



3kids4me said:


> ...Just wondering if anyone can think of anything else to order in advance that saves money...  Sharon



I recommend an airport - hotel transfer. A driver will meet you at the airport. Perhaps an added expense but a real value and convenience. You can do online booking with instant confirmation. 

Have a great trip.

http://www.londontown.com/transfer/


----------



## Hoc

3kids4me said:


> Hoc,
> 
> When I called the folks at the website, they told me the paper ticket was cheaper if you are going seven days in a row.  If you are not going consecutive days, then the Oyster Card is better.
> 
> Were they correct?
> 
> Sharon



It depends on how much use you are going to get out of it.  If you are always going to travel the maximum number of times or more, every day, for all seven days, then the one week pass will be cheaper.  But if, like most people, you spend even one day traveling less than the max, then the Oyster card will charge you the reduced fares for that day, and the day pass fares for the days when you max out.  So, it normally works out to be cheaper.


----------



## PStreet1

We felt we saved money with the Oyster card--and we turned ours in at the airport as we left and got a refund for the amount still on them.  We figured we'd lose them before we're in London again, or we'd forget to take them, etc., so we'll purchase again when we return.


----------



## 3kids4me

What's the best way to purchase the Oyster Card in advance, and do you need to keep topping it off or will it do so automatically if you provide a credit card?  I would hate to be stuck somewhere with no money left on the card....


----------



## london

*Oyster Card*

You can purchase Oyster cards at local paper shops all over London. Most shops have a sign that say "Oyster Cards Here".

We usually take the Heathrow Express train to Paddington station. You buy a bus Oyster card, or one for both bus and tube.

We purchase the card after arriving in London. Not sure about advance purchase.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## llandaff

If you decide to go with the Oyster card you can get them in advance and at a good discount through American Airlines here:
https://britainoffers.com/shopaa.html

I ordered mine and received them very promptly.  I like not having to find the ticket office and queue after a long flight.

Thanks to nonutrix who originally posted this offer recently.


----------



## 3kids4me

FYI...the Oyster Card is not available for kids, so kids still need a paper ticket (a seven day pass for kids is available at www.visitbritaindirect.com for $23.00)


----------



## x3 skier

Another vote for the Oyster Card. We used it on our trip last year and it was very easy. We kept it and will use it again this year.

Cheers


----------



## MULTIZ321

3kids4me said:


> FYI...the Oyster Card is not available for kids, so kids still need a paper ticket (a seven day pass for kids is available at www.visitbritaindirect.com for $23.00)



Sharon,

I don't think your statement re Oyster Card and kids is accurate.

See http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/faresandtickets/1063.aspx


Richard


----------



## jerseyfinn

Given the 2:1 GBP to USD exchange rate, I can definitely understand the desire to economize where possible. Some things are within your control, while others aren't, so I would be careful about what you pre-purchase as that too can backfire on you.

I agree with HOC and others who suggest that Oyster is the way to go. It's the easiest means to travel the Underground and busses and you will get the best pricing in the long run assuming that you are jumping on and off the Underground and busses each day. Additionally, if you are the typical tourist, most all of your travel will be done in Zone 1. 

My only caveat is if you are going to be a one-off London visitor, to be careful how you "load" your Oyster Cards as you don't want to leave a big balance on the card. Otherwise you can use the Oyster Card(s) for future visits as well. Keep in mind that you will need a seperate card for each person in your party. Likewise, there is no prohibition for having an Oyster Card for kids. There is however a small fee for each card, so factor this into your calculus as you do an Oyster vs. regular ticket scenerio ( though I believe that the deposit is refundable if you return your Oyster Card at trips end ). Can't say if you will receive a refund on the spot however.

Another reason to consider Oyster is that there are all sorts of special offers and discounts on theater tickets, restaurants, and museums if you have the Oyster Card and use it to travel to the venue. Check out this link to see what is on offer now and to get an idea of the sort of Oyster-associated offers exist. There are lots of reasons to consider Oyster.

If you elect to go the Oyster way, you could simply wait until you arrive in the UK and pick up your Oysters when you get ready to ride the Underground for the first time. If you are arriving via LHR you might want to confirm where you can purchase an Oyster ( as you could ride the Piccadilly line all the way from LHR )

If you arrive via LGW, consider taking the Southern trains to Victoria station as they are about £4 to £6 cheaper than the Gatwick Express. Getting from any airport to central London is not exactly a cheap thing given the dreadful exchange rates at the moment.

Finally check out this thread on FlyerTalk which discusses places where tourists might eat where you might find decent food at decent prices.  Actually you should look in Flyer Talk for more information about Oyster and London sightseeing etc.

Have a nice trip.

Barry


----------



## 3kids4me

MULTIZ321 said:


> Sharon,
> 
> I don't think your statement re Oyster Card and kids is accurate.
> 
> See http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/faresandtickets/1063.aspx
> 
> 
> Richard



It's pretty confusing, but here is an example from that site:

_Children aged 14-15 can travel free at any time on buses and trams and across the entire London bus network, including sections outside Greater London.

14-15 year olds must have a valid Child, 14-15 or 11-15 Oyster photocard to get free travel on buses and trams *and some child-rate travel on the Tube,* DLR and London Overground. _

So, they need to pay for the tube and can use an Oyster photocard as ID.  A child could of course use an adult Oystercard, but it probably wouldn't be worth it as the seven day child tube pass for zones 1 and 2 is only $22.00 (44 pounds) through the visit Britain website.  

Last time I was there, I bought my son a child paper ticket for the tube.  He didn't have an ID to prove his age except for a passport...but didn't really need it.  He just showed the ticket on the buses and they waved him on.

As fare as getting a card for myself...I'm not sure I want the stress of worrying that the card is going to run out of money!!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Sharon,

I admit it is very confusing and difficult to find accurate information. You probably know this, but if not - if your daughter has an 11-15 nonresident Oyster Photocard - the max daily fare that is deducted is 1 pound. Here's the quote from the travel site I found 
"11-15 yearsBefore 31 May 2008, an Oyster photocard is needed for free travel on buses and trams if the child looks older or if you want to use the tram in Wimbledon. From 1 June 2008, all 11-15 year olds will need an Oyster photocard to travel free on buses and trams.

11-15 years olds can travel on the tube, DLR, and London Overground for a maximum of £1 a day with an Oyster photocard. "   For more info see http://golondon.about.com/od/londontransport/qt/freechildren.htm

Also You can apply at https://photocard.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/showLogon.do or ask for an application form to sent to you. You need to apply at least 3 weeks in advance or you can simply sort it out when you arrive at any London Underground station. Be sure to bring some passport size photos. See http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/default.aspx for more information.

If you decide to go the Oyster Card route, I don't think you need to stress out over not having enough funds on the card.  You get a readout from the machine reader when you use the card as to your remaining balance and you can get a printout from the ticket window at all stations. All stations have kiosks were you can use cash or credit cards to top off your remaining balance .

Whatever ticket route you decide to use, sound like you're going to have a great trip!


Richard


----------



## PStreet1

Our experience was the same as Richard's:  adding to the card is a nothing event; just step up to the window and deal with a real person or do it by machine.

Having a balance left on the card is definitely not a problem; they gave us the balance plus the cost of the card itself at Heathrow--easy process.


----------



## 3kids4me

Thanks for the link.  I ordered an application for her, but am still a bit confused.  I notice you can order on-line and upload a photo (no way I can figure that one out!) but it asks for a pick up date and I don't even know where I would have to pick it up!

Where would I go once I get to London to get Oyster Cards quickly?  Do I have to already have a picture of my daughter or will they take one?

If there is a really easy way to do this, that is great...but it just seems like it might be problematic to get this done since once we get there she is going to be tired and I won't want to make any stops to do anything.  So, I'm just not sure how to get this done easily for her.  For an adult it seems simpler.

--------
Okay, I see that you have to pick up the photo card at one of eight stations.  One is at Heathrow, but it's the tube station there and I recall that it was a very long walk from the arrival terminal.  (We are taking a cab to our destination so we won't be in the tube at Heathrow.)  The nearest pick-up location to where we are staying is Picadilly Circus, but then of course we have to get over there to pick up the card, and presumably will have to pay a full fare to do so not to mention make an extra trip somewhere.  Am I missing something?  I guess getting a photo card for someone is a little more complicated....


----------



## MULTIZ321

Sharon,

The process is easier than you think. In the application you specify which Travel Information Centre they should send the card for you to pick up - there are 8 Travel Information Centres in London - here's a link for London Travel Center Location and hours.  If you're flying into Heathrow, you can use the Heathrow Travel Information Centre.

Rather than applying for the card online & uploading the digital photo, it will probably be easier for you to request the application form be mailed to you (see my previous post for the link).  Here's info from the application site on what you need to do: " If you live outside London, you will need to complete a "Visitor" application form and return it to our agent together with a £5 deposit at least four weeks before you need the card. Your Oyster photocard will be loaded with £5 of credit to pay as you go. You will be able to get a refund of this balance if you do not use it.

Your Oyster photocard will be available for collection at your nominated Travel Information Centre when you get to London. You will need to take proof of identity (eg passport, birth certificate) when you collect your card."

Well, I went back and reread your post - I didn't initially see the last portion where you posted about the 8 Travel Information Centres - so perhaps it would be easier to order online (if you figure out the photo upload) because then I think they mail the card directly to you. Alternatively, on the cab ride to your destination, you can ask the cabbie to stop at a Travel Centre for you to pick up the pass. 

Here's a link for London Underground - Heathrow Terminal 1, it also serves Terminals 2 and 3.
If you need info for other terminals, see the Heathrow Official Airport Website
http://www.heathrowairport.com/

It reminds me of Rosanna Dana Dana saying "Threre's always something!"


Richard


----------



## 3kids4me

Thanks again Richard.

Even if you order on-line you have to pick the pass up...I guess since you have to prove your age.  

I think the best bet would normally be, as you say, to ask the cab to stop at the tube station...but we are getting in at 8:30 which means by the time we go through Customs and get into London, it will be too late as the offices apparently close at 9:00.  

Still puzzling it all out....


----------



## MULTIZ321

Sharon,

Have you decided where you will stay in London?


Richard


----------



## 3kids4me

Hi Richard,

Yes...I am renting a flat on Queens Gate, near the South Kensington tube.   (Looks like a bit of a walk from the tube, but there seem to be buses nearby.)  This flat will have air-conditioning, which I was looking for since my daughter is heat sensitive.  I knew that if I planned for a/c, then we were certain not to need it...but if I didn't, there would be a heat wave!

Sharon


----------



## MULTIZ321

Sharon,

You can take a bus from the South Kennsington Tube to Piccadilly Circus - only need one bus, and depending on your time of travel, your trip will take between 10 and 30 minutes.

For planning trips in London by bus and tram 


Richard


----------



## 3kids4me

Can we just pay cash for the bus?  If so, I imagine we need exact change?  (And how much is the bus?)

Even the little things need advance planning!!


----------



## london

*Cash For Bus*

I would suggest travel card or Oysters for the buses. Paying with pounds will be much more expensive.


----------



## 3kids4me

london said:


> I would suggest travel card or Oysters for the buses. Paying with pounds will be much more expensive.



Yes...the point is that we need to find a way to get over to Picadilly Circus to pick up the Oyster cards.

I think I'm giving up and just buying the seven day paper passes.  They are not that expensive ($45 for adults/$25 for kids from visitbritaindirect.com), can be mailed to my house before I get there, and don't require a picture of my daughter!


----------



## David

3kids4me said:


> Can we just pay cash for the bus?  If so, I imagine we need exact change?  (And how much is the bus?)
> 
> Even the little things need advance planning!!



If you pay cash you usually need the exact fare, in multiples of one pound coins, which you deposit in a meter at the bus stop.  You can download this information from http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/faresandtickets/2930.aspx


----------



## MULTIZ321

Sharon,

Oyster Cards can now be purchased in advance from some overseas agents.

See http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/faresandtickets/visitortickets/5185.aspx

Click on appropriate links to find info for United States.


Richard


----------



## 3kids4me

MULTIZ321 said:


> Sharon,
> 
> Oyster Cards can now be purchased in advance from some overseas agents.
> 
> See http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/faresandtickets/visitortickets/5185.aspx
> 
> Click on appropriate links to find info for United States.
> 
> 
> Richard



Only for adults (also from www.visitbritaindirect.com).  Kids still need to pick theirs up when they get to London.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Sharon,

If you want to talk to a live person to help you with your ticket questions,
you can call the Visit Britain New York City Office 1-800-462-2748.

They suggested you get the Child Travel Card for your daughter.


Have a great trip.

Richard


----------



## Hoc

Also, I'm not positive, but I think I bought my Oyster card at the train station in Heathrow when I got there.  Otherwise, I got it at Paddington Station where the Heathrow Express drops you off.  There are also online sites that will sell you an Oyster Card in advance and mail it to you.  The link posted earlier in this thread is one such site.


----------



## london

*Travel Cards*

7 day travel cards may be the best solution for this trip. So many posts, and so many options.

We have used the 7 day cards in the past for the tube and buses.

Oysters are good also, but it this case the travel cards seem to a good way to go.


----------



## 3kids4me

Thanks for everyone's input.  I know this was a ridiculously long thread just to debate travel vs. Oyster cards!

I did call the Visit Britain folks, who suggested travel cards for both of us.  I could have gotten an Oyster card mailed to me, but not as cheaply as one could get it there.  A child card cannot be mailed and must always be picked up in London, only in eight specific locations.

Since we are taking a cab from Heathrow and I'm not going down to the tube (not to mention that the office would have been closed by the time we arrived), and since my daughter does have limited stamina and I didn't want to waste an extra trip the next day trekking somewhere to pick up the Oyster Cards, it seemed best just to order the travel cards, which will be mailed to me.  That way, when we wake up the next morning, we can instantly get on a bus or tube and don't have to worry about going anywhere to pick anything up.

Thank you so much everyone for your input!

And now...onto the cel phone rental.... 

Sharon


----------

